# What would my mare throw with him?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

1) Is the stallion also AQHA registered? If not, then no, it can't be double registered.

2) Has your mare been tested for OLWS? If not, make sure you know her status before breeding her to a frame overo.

3) What color was your mare when she was born? Does she have one gray parent or two?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You pretty much have a 50/50 chance of throwing a grey foal. It may not be grey when it's born but could start to white out as it got older. I would not breed to a patterned horse with a grey mare, not if you care about color and pattern.


I did this probability with her base as chestnut (because of the 'flea bites') if she was born bay, then it would be a little different but not much. 


Offspring Color Probability 

25.00% -
Gray (Chestnut) Overo
25.00% -
Gray (Chestnut)
25.00% -
Chestnut Overo
25.00% -
Chestnut


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Her sire was Society Road (son of Dash for Cash) and the dam was Teenas Tiny. I don't know about their colors. My mare was preggers when I bought her 3 yrs ago and had a black foal that turned grey. 
The stallion is only APHA. I have not had my mare tested, so thank you for the head's up on that. Like I said, not sure I want to breed her or not.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Her sire was Society Road (son of Dash for Cash) and the dam was Teenas Tiny. I don't know about their colors. My mare was preggers when I bought her 3 yrs ago and had a black foal that turned grey. 
The stallion is only APHA. I have not had my mare tested, so thank you for the head's up on that. Like I said, not sure I want to breed her or not.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DressageDreamer said:


> Her sire was Society Road (son of Dash for Cash) and the dam was Teenas Tiny. I don't know about their colors. My mare was preggers when I bought her 3 yrs ago and had a black foal that turned grey.
> The stallion is only APHA. I have not had my mare tested, so thank you for the head's up on that. Like I said, not sure I want to breed her or not.


If I bred her, I'd do it to a solid maybe a grullo, so when it greyed out I wouldn't be disappointed. If color and pattern are important to you, I'd just go look for the perfect foal that fits your wants.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You pretty much have a 50/50 chance of throwing a grey foal. It may not be grey when it's born but could start to white out as it got older. I would not breed to a patterned horse with a grey mare, not if you care about color and pattern.
> 
> 
> I did this probability with her base as chestnut (because of the 'flea bites') if she was born bay, then it would be a little different but not much.
> ...


This is incorrect. You have no idea what color the mare is underneath the grey. She could be anything based on the information we have, which means the resulting foal could end up any color. The most I can tell the OP from the information provided is that the foal has the possibility of being chestnut, but if it ends up black-based, it will be heterozygous for black (as chestnut is homozygous red), it has a 50% chance of being a frame overo, and a 50% chance of being gray.

Does your mare's AQHA papers say what color she was born? Or is she registered as gray?


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Her papers say grey. She is black skin color under her hair and her flea specks are mostly black with a few that have a red cast.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

All I can tell you from the black skin is that she doesn't have a white pattern, really. Most colors have black/gray skin underneath. The flecks don't help much either because gray skews their color. A gray Arab I know has black fleabites, but was born chestnut. :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I was just fixing to ask what color her fleabites were. If they are dark with a reddish cast, then she could be a chestnut, bay, brown, or black base (most likely anyway)...which doesn't narrow the potential foal options down much LOL.

Okay, so I did a little digging. Her sire, Society Road, was a gray that was heterozygous for gray (providing that the info on allbreedpedigree is correct) and her dam was a bay (again, providing allbreed has it right). So technically, if that is all correct, your mare would be a heterozygous for gray, giving her a 50% chance of producing a gray foal. I don't know what color her sire was under the gray, but if her dam was a bay then there is a possibility that she is, at least, heterozygous for black as well.

Basically, the only standard colors ruled out are the cream dilutions like palomino and buckskin and any form of dun coloring. Pretty much every other color is still up for grabs LOL.

I think I've got my figuring right anyway....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Jen, I was going to say that, but allbreed has the OP's mare as bay, but both of her parents as a chestnut (which is true for the sire, I looked him up) and a red roan, which I couldn't verify. But if it's true, the mare has to be chestnut or red roan.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I didn't notice that! I guess those guesstimations go right out the window then.


OP, breeding to that stud, you'd end up with sorrel foal that may or may not go gray.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding, I have no idea, but I felt the need to make a _simple_ statement even if it's wrong:lol:.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

:lol: 

Like my other post: your for-sure list includes 1) will carry at least one copy of red, 2) may or may not inherit frame and 3) may or may not inherit gray.

Because that's not rather vague. 

And if you want to make it a bit more messy, that stud probably isn't just frame, as frame, splash, and sabino tend to work in pairs or threes, so there is also the possibility that the stud has splash and sabino and the foal could inherit that. I don't know his name though, so I can't google for a picture to check.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> This is incorrect. You have no idea what color the mare is underneath the grey. She could be anything based on the information we have, which means the resulting foal could end up any color. The most I can tell the OP from the information provided is that the foal has the possibility of being chestnut, but if it ends up black-based, it will be heterozygous for black (as chestnut is homozygous red), it has a 50% chance of being a frame overo, and a 50% chance of being gray.
> 
> Does your mare's AQHA papers say what color she was born? Or is she registered as gray?


Did I not say that I gave a guesstimate?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You didn't say that. You said you assumed she was chestnut based on her reddish fleabites, which isn't something I'd go by. Shrug. Just trying to be as accurate as possible in my answers.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I think if I do decide to breed her, I will not worry so much about coloring and more about the performance. I haven't decided for sure if I even want to do it, but she is a speed demon even at the age of 17. She can outrun two OTTBs in the pasture when she wants to.


----------

